# Beams cross staves



## bryla (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi there -

got my Sibelius, and started with a lot of projects. First thing that comes across, is how to write a 5-part harmony across the two piano-staves, but with the beams going all the way through the harmony?

So, 
5 voices
2 staves
1 beam
??

Cheers
Thomas


----------



## Daryl (Nov 12, 2007)

bryla @ Mon Nov 12 said:


> Hi there -
> 
> got my Sibelius, and started with a lot of projects. First thing that comes across, is how to write a 5-part harmony across the two piano-staves, but with the beams going all the way through the harmony?
> 
> ...


Sorry, this doesn't make sense to me. Can you post an example?

D

Edit: Actually, it just occurred to me that you meant notes, not voices and stems not beams. Please clarify. :oops:


----------

